# Smoked Elk Brisket



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoked an elk brisket the conventional way.

the stuff:


Used the locally-renown "Punch yo Papa" Grandpa Tim's Raccoon Rub:


Here's a point separated from the flat. There's zero fat:


Smoked at 200° for about 4 hours, 1 pan of hickory sawdust:


Transferred briskets to a shallow pan, added 1 can of beef broth, and then covered tightly with foil. Returned to the 200° smoker for another 6 hours. Placed in an insulated cooler until until room temp:

turned out OK:


au jus:


a great summer dinner:


Very tender.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Good looking meal right there. Especially love that horseradish--can't be strong enough!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*out of focus brisket*



wyogoob said:


> ....................................................
> 
> a great summer dinner:


I'm starting a new trend in photography where the subject is all fuzzy and everything in the background is in focus.

good grief


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

You just have to squint your eyes when you look at it. :lol:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good Goob. You should use the leftovers to make brisket cheese sandwiches on sourdough.......simply no better use for left over brisket.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Smoked Elk Brisket Grilled Cheese Sandwiches*

Smoked Elk Brisket Grilled Cheese

Ingredients:


6 slices - sourdough bread
butter, room temperature
1/2 tsp - Italian seasonings
1/8 tsp - garlic powder
3 oz - sharp cheddar cheese, grated
3 oz - Monterrey Jack cheese, grated
3 oz - Gruyere cheese, grated
12 oz (~2 cups) smoked elk brisket, chopped
3 tbsp - BBQ sauce

Instructions:


Preheat large griddle on medium heat.
Butter one side of each slice of bread.
Sprinkle Italian seasonings and garlic on top of the buttered sides.
Lay one piece of bread buttered-side down. Add layer of cheese, layer of brisket, 1 tbsp of BBQ sauce, and another layer of cheese.
Top with the other piece of bread, buttered-side out.
Place sandwich on griddle and cook on medium until golden brown, about 3-4 minutes on each side.
Where's the BBQ sauce?


more cheese:


less cheese:


.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

And there are still people out there that won't eat wild game!!! Looks great man


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I love brisket! It is my absolute favorite! I can't wait to try this!!!!!! And that grilled cheese loves even more amazing then I can describe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Flipping the sandwiches and burnt cheese all over the griddle is not for everyone. Using a microwave to finish the grilled brisket sandwiches may be easier for some. Here's how to do it:


Preheat large griddle on medium high heat.
Butter one side of each slice of bread.
Sprinkle Italian seasonings and garlic on top of the buttered sides.
Brown the buttered sides of the bread and then remove from the griddle.
While toasting the bread warm the brisket up in the microwave, about 30 seconds on high.
Drizzle BBQ sauce on the warm brisket.
Lay the toasted bread on a plate and build the sandwich, about half cheese and half chopped brisket.
Heat the sandwich up in the microwave, about 1 1/2 minutes on high or until the cheese melts.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh man! Those look amazing Goob! Smoked meat, sharp cheese, and sour dough.......now that's a tastebud trio! -----SS


----------

